# Tuner FM iPod Touch 2G ?



## tradkwah (15 Septembre 2008)

Bonsoir à tous, 

En me promenant sur d'autres sites, et en lisant un article sur la dissection de l'iPod Touch 2G, je me suis rendu compte qu'il était mentionné une puce utilisés qui est la suivante : BCM4325 (de Broadcom). Sur le site de Broadcom, il est spécifié que cette puce supporte le FM.
Je me demandais donc si il était possible que l'ipod reçoivent la radio ? ou bien est-ce quelque chose de complètement différent. Si oui, un logiciel serait-il capable de l'utiliser ?


----------

